# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Соревнования по ИПО в ЭСЛЮ 16 мая 2009г.

## Tatjana

Участники: 
IPO1
ESTRELLEST ULF                             Taimo Kikkas

IPO2
TULIHUNT ATTILA                            Riho Kivil

IPO3
APOLLON VOM TEAM ENDREFALVA    Kairi Viherpuu
ESTRELELST T&#213;RU                           Merlin Kanter
ESTRELLEST &#213;NNEX                         Eve Pungas
HELEROS MIKO                                &#220;lle &#220;ksik
RATSUMESTARIN DRAGO                 Urve Lageda
судья: Я. Кокконен /Финляндия/
След на травяном поле. Разделы послушания и защиты на дрессировочной площадке пит-ка Хелероз. :Ab:

----------

